
Towers Toppled at Historic Cape Canaveral Launch Complex 17 - okket
https://www.space.com/41159-historic-launch-towers-toppled-cape-canaveral.html
======
ArtWomb
Congrats to the 45th Space Wing on the successful demo ;) Some of the best and
brightest folks you will ever have the opportunity to work with.

Just a quick note to say we are GO on planning the Space Coast Hacker House
project. A live and work facility for talented engineers and digital nomads.
Or anyone interested in short stints in support of the New Space economy.
Location to be determined in proximity to Cape Canaveral, Florida and Kennedy
Space Center. The house will prove an ideal location for live broadcasting
rocket launches, hosting events with pioneers of human space flight, and
hacking late into the night on the next innovations in cosmic exploration.

Currently we are in development on our own self-hosted crowd raise platform.
As well as creating custom merchandise to be sold on the site. But we are
coalescing activities around the "SpaceH" identity. And hope to distribute the
link by Sep 1 ;)

------
NeedMoreTea
Give it some years and people will be wondering why they couldn't preserve the
tower as part of the history of the dawn of the Space Age.

~~~
bryananderson
While the Delta II rocket launched some memorable payloads, such as the Mars
rovers Spirit and Opportunity, the rocket itself was not particularly
important in the history of space exploration, nor does it date to the dawn of
the Space Age. Cape Canaveral has hosted dozens of launch towers, and rather
than keep them all and never use any of the pads again, they are attempting to
find exciting new uses for them. This one, for example, will be used by a
company called Moon Express to test lunar lander technology. The best days of
the Space Age are ahead of us, not behind!

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Well the article does open with the dawn of the Space Age phrase as the very
first sentence, and concludes that the towers are sixty years old. That would
go back far further than just Delta II, right through the Apollo era, to
Mercury and Gemini. That is what triggered thoughts of preservation and
potential historic significance rather than demolition.

Exciting new uses at a leased subcontractor can never be another first of the
era.

------
bobwaycott
Question:

Why are these things blown up (imploded) instead of dismantled? Is it really
that much easier to just collect debris vs systematically tearing a thing
down?

~~~
duskwuff
Consider a tree.

What's easier?

1\. Send a team of guys up to climb the tree, cut off a piece at a time, and
rope it all down.

2\. Fell the tree and cut it up on the ground.

The same principles apply to a metal structure.

~~~
TomK32
European aristocracy had the means to transport old grown trees during the
winter months to prep up their new castles and parks.

nowadays it's a boring machine:
[https://totalenvironmentinc.com/assets/images/portfolio/Matu...](https://totalenvironmentinc.com/assets/images/portfolio/MatureOakPlanting/TreeMovingCHKLive%20\(2\).JPG)

